# Package tray sheet metal



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

So, the salvage yard says that the package tray metal on the GTO was not salvageable. They did however find a Cutlass with a fine one. Are they interchangeable? I've heard conflicting answers on this. 

Linda


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> So, the salvage yard says that the package tray metal on the GTO was not salvageable. They did however find a Cutlass with a fine one. Are they interchangeable? I've heard conflicting answers on this.
> 
> Linda


Call The Parts Place outside of Chicago (630-365-1800). They have been very helpful to me with this sort of question. Ask for Mike.


----------

